# Slide tracks good?



## Wilbur

Is anybody using slide tracks on their kayak to mount rod holders, fishfinders, etc? I'm considering what route to go on a Hobie Revo 13. I know Scotty and RAM make track systems. Thanks.


----------



## Randy M

I use the Slide-Trax system on my Tarpon 140 and I really like it. Once you have the rectangular plates everything is pretty much interchangeable and easy to move (I keep an allen wrench in my vest)

I think the Slide-Trax system is more durable than drilling additional holes and using either screws or pop-rivets.


----------



## Wilbur

Is that the one made by Scotty?


----------



## Randy M

No, I have the rod holder and plate made by Harmony, as well as the brass plates.


----------



## Bahen

Yak Attack makes a thin track system that works well on the Revo. We've got them here at the shop if you wanna take a look at them.


----------



## Wilbur

Bahen said:


> Yak Attack makes a thin track system that works well on the Revo. We've got them here at the shop if you wanna take a look at them.


Cool. I'll stop by and check it out.


----------



## RBARB

I've got them on my Ride135. I've got the dashboard and Scotty rod holders mounted on each end. Due to the width of the yak, I have to slide the seat all the way forward to comfortably reach the rod holders. I'm planning on mounting a fish finder in the middle of the dashboard. Unlike my homemade launcher behind the seat, I can adjust the rod holders to keep my rods out of the way when I'm fishing around bridges and trees. You'll have to buy the bolts, washers, and nuts seperately. Be prepared if you buy the marine grade stainless, they are expensive!


----------



## RBARB

Here's what it looks like.


----------



## Blake R.

Could I run it down the side of my OK drifter?


----------



## Yarmur

RBARB said:


> I've got them on my Ride135. I've got the dashboard and Scotty rod holders mounted on each end. Due to the width of the yak, I have to slide the seat all the way forward to comfortably reach the rod holders. I'm planning on mounting a fish finder in the middle of the dashboard. Unlike my homemade launcher behind the seat, I can adjust the rod holders to keep my rods out of the way when I'm fishing around bridges and trees. You'll have to buy the bolts, washers, and nuts seperately. Be prepared if you buy the marine grade stainless, they are expensive!


Is that dashboard the one Harmony sells and states is for the Commander only? I am purchasing a Ride 135 at the end of the month and like the dashboard setup but wasn't able to find one on Harmony's website or any other specific to the Ride series.


----------



## Randy M

Yarmur said:


> Is that dashboard the one Harmony sells and states is for the Commander only? I am purchasing a Ride 135 at the end of the month and like the dashboard setup but wasn't able to find one on Harmony's website or any other specific to the Ride series.



Harmony makes a large dashboard specifically for the wide Commander and the regular one that is 23.5 inches wide (the slots are elongated to adjust for width) Possibly measure your width at the Slide Trax and see if it will fit, but I believe the regular dashboard is made to fit all of Wilderness Systems Slide Trax models with the exception of the Commander.


----------



## RBARB

I'll measure it when I get back home, chasing specks in Mayport.


----------



## Yarmur

RBARB said:


> I'll measure it when I get back home, chasing specks in Mayport.


I'd appreciate that. I'm trying to pick up small items here and there before the big purchase. Enjoy them specks!

Chris


----------



## RBARB

I just measured it and it is the 23.5 inch one... I bought from the same place I bought the yak. I'll definately have to get the 25.5 inch one, I just need another inch or two closer so I can reach them without stretching. I also just purchased the Slide Trax 4 pack tie downs so I'll have something closer to the rod holders to clip the rod leashes to.


----------



## Yarmur

Thanks for the measurements. That was precisely what I need to know......

Slainte,
Chris


----------



## RBARB

Hey Chris,

I got the Commander dashboard today. It came with washers, thumb screws, and the brass plates. I don't think you can use it without the risers that came with the tarpon dashboard, it's too low to get your legs under, and the thumb screws were too short to use with the risers. Since I already had the risers and longer mounting screws, installing the new dashboard was a breeze.

Robert


----------



## Yarmur

Thanks for the update Robert. That is what I was afraid of. Looks like I need to do some figuring on making some home made risers so I don't have to buy two dashboards to piece one together. Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## Yarmur

If you don't mind, could you measure the height of the risers from base to base when you have some time?

Chris


----------



## RBARB

They are 4 inches tall. Here's the reply I got from Harmonygear.com, I haven't checked it out.

Thanks for your message. We do not offer the legs for individual resale. Because you sit so low in the Commander, the legs are not needed for the dashboard. If you'd like to retrofit the dashboard anyway, I would recommend looking at the website http://madfroggear.com/ They will be your best bet for finding this individual part.


----------



## Yarmur

Appreciate it. I figured there had to be some place out there that made parts that you could buy. I'm just surprised that there isn't more gear made for the Rides like there is for the other WS models.


----------



## RBARB

*Finally*

I think I'm finally finished... Got the Lowrance and battery box mounted Friday night. Wound up cutting the tarpon dashboard and attached it using the thumb screws that came with the commander dashboard to attach the transducer. Using a threaded rod with blue loctite for now to mount the transducer. It worked really well, just gotta read the manual and learn how to use the unit. Caught my first shark a 3 footer and later hung his big brother, but I the split ring at the 2nd hook in my rig let go after it got wrapped around my rudder :whistling: which wasn't a bad thing.


----------

